# Will low co2 cause BGA?



## Matt Warner (19 Sep 2011)

Hi all, does anyone know if the co2 level isn't high enough, will this cause Blue green algae to grow worse. My drop checker is green but a dark green not a lime green. I was just thinking, if the plants can't outcompete the algae properly if they haven't got enough co2


----------



## Tom (19 Sep 2011)

I think it's more likely to be low Nitrates or poor flow to that area.

Tom


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Sep 2011)

Hi, I have got plenty of flow I  think. I have a juwel rio 125l with standard filter with uprated 100lph impellor, Tetra ex 700, and a hydor koralia. All of the plants are getting blown around. I got my EI dosing wrong a few months back and I wasn't adding enough nitrate. I am now adding much more. Things have improved a lot but i'm still getting it but in very small amounts, even in areas with good flow.


----------



## Tom (19 Sep 2011)

I would increase your EI even more then. Remove all the BGA you can, then up your EI dosing and see if it comes back. It shouldn't.


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Sep 2011)

I am still getting small amounts even adding 30ppm or more per dose. Maybe i need to clean it off the plants better and try to get rid of all of it


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Sep 2011)

When I was adding more nitrate, the BGA was turning into little fluffy balls rather than sheets, does this mean it is dying?


----------



## gmartins (20 Sep 2011)

Hi,

I used to have BGA. As suggested I raised my nitrate dose a lot but BGA persisted despite my efforts, although this suffices for some. In my case, however, I had to do dramatic measures so I did a 4-day blackout. Never seen the tank so clean. A resumed full EI and BGA never came back (3-4 months have passed now).

hope this helps.

GM

cheers,

GM


----------

